# 2006 Tacoma



## Jeff Lange (Dec 7, 2005)

I am having trouble getting a snoway for my 2006 Toyota Tacoma. The local snoway dealer Traffic Safety in Mahwah NJ said they do not have the mount and snoway is not making any more this year. Does anyone know another dealer in NJ that sells snoway?
thanks


----------



## PLANET (Nov 22, 2003)

western makes a light duty


----------

